# Quake Hits



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Approximately at midnight last night, I was awoken to the sound of a loud rumble felt throughout the house. At first, I thought I was dreaming, but after reading the morning paper and watching the news, it was confirmed as an earthquake measuring about 3.3. The entire rumble lasted about 10 seconds and no damage was done.

Here is the complete article:

Quake Hits


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

No damage or injuries is good . I was in St louis in April when that one hit . There was damage around but not the hotel I was in . Woke me up around 4:37 am it was 5.4 . I was ready to fight someone , I thought someone was shaking my bed .


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rick,

Glad to hear everybody is okay. Fortunately, a 3.3 is not a "Big One", but try telling yourself that in the middle of the night when your whole house is shaking around you! It's a scary and helpless feeling if ever there was one.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Tornados in New England, BIG snow in the PNW and, now, an earthquake in the middle in PA .... the natural world is mixed up, isn't it?!

Glad no one/nothing was hurt!!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

tradingup said:


> No damage or injuries is good . I was in St louis in April when that one hit . There was damage around but not the hotel I was in . Woke me up around 4:37 am it was 5.4 . I was ready to fight someone , I thought someone was shaking my bed .


Hope all is well. 5.4 is a significant quake. Missouri and, I think, five surrounding states, were subject to one of the largest earthquakes ever hit the U.S. It occurred in 1812 according to this Wiki article.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Madrid_Earthquake


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

This was a different experience! At first, I thought it was just a truck passing by, but, it went on a little too long! The earthquake in Missouri in April 2008 at 5.4 I am sure was much more scarier!

I can't ever remember PA getting hit with any kind of quake!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> This was a different experience! At first, I thought it was just a truck passing by, but, it went on a little too long! The earthquake in Missouri in April 2008 at 5.4 I am sure was much more scarier!
> 
> I can't ever remember PA getting hit with any kind of quake!!


HERE  is a link to the earthquake coverage in our local newspaper.

Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey Rick...

Glad all is ok!
I had no idea that PA was subject to earthquakes








I've lived with them all my life here in So Calif and I will *never ever *get used to that OMG feeling when they hit


----------

